# velvet?



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry for posting this, but the stickied link doesn't work and i could find it searching, so: My male HM has velvet (looks like gold dust) and the one medication I've got is melafix. will that work? also, how can i prevent it in the futere, etc. thanks.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Melafix is useless for velvet.
If this fish is in a community tank, then you'll have to treat the whole tank. If it's by itself in a jar or something, then by all means, keep it that way and don't contaminate any other tanks with contact with this one via a net or something.

You'll need some medicine that works on velvet. Read the labels, and avoid the super-cheap stuff since super-cheap usually means useless.


----------

